# Chavis Lungard THE IRON FIST - on Planet Utolian.



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

BAM! The mighty power fist of the ancient warrior slammed the table, with the other holding a massive perfectly barbequed drumstick. "Tonight, my battle brothers we will feast to the morn and in the name of the emperor we shall kill the heretic we're looking for, Surkan, brother of the red cyclops!" roared Chavis as he laughed heartidly. 

In the early morning, when the sunlight skimmed through the view ports, the marines were already getting ready, packing up their equipment, cleaning their equipment and inspecting it. Most marines were all pretty much over confident. Cursing at the chaos gods, telling jokes and such. But the one warrior who stood there, sweating, his fist clenching and unclenching, felt a powerful dark prescence and had a hunch that this would be the mission that they might not be returning from. Inspection had begun, Chavis Lungard walked i between his men eyeing their guns, making sure there is absolutely no fault in the gear. "What is this, Olaf? Do i percieve spehrical dents on your D-14 combat knife?" with a voice as warm as oil on well worn leather and as deep as rolling thunder, the great marine asked. Nervously, fidgeting with his finger Olaf struggled to reply. In front of all the other marines Chavis with his Power fist punched the struggling warrior, shooting him from the very beginning of the room to the end. "THAT IS WHAT YOU GET, IF YOU'RE EQUIPMENT ISN'T READY AND 100% CLEARED." grumbled Chavis. behind every marines helmet, there was heavy sweating an increasing growth of nervousness, crawling up their body. 

The 3rd Lesser company of the Befallen chapter, got themselves into the rhino tanks as they headed into the deep icy mountains of the planet utolian. Not alone, the Adeptus sororitas order of our martyred lady, had 2 excorcists and 5 immolater tanks and 2 squads of celestian sisters. The atmosphere was silent, you could only hear the growl of the engines and the strong northern wind blowing, so powerful that it managed to sway the tanks from side to side. "Hey... The pathetic chaos squads are going to crumble! we're going to slay the damned heretic and make sure that everyone related to him will be sent to the deepest part of hell!" said one of the marines, a brave attempt to crack the eerie silence. As the tank rumbled through the jagged terrain, a voice appeared in their vlox speakers. It was Inquisitor Riptor, "Alright Marines im going to give you a final briefing on your mission, the map of the objective will be uploaded into your memory banks after the briefing. So listen carefully" "strange... whats this guy doing here, shouldnt Lord Cadmus be briefing this?" thought Chavis. The briefing hasnt even ended, and one of the marines discovered their driver was killed when he was trying to ask how many minutes left till deployment."Booom!" The convoy if you may was ambushed on the way with chaos bolters firing bullet by bullet building in crescendo in a steady staccato. From their View Ports the Marine sniper took out as many as he could while one rushed up to the turret while Olaf took the wheels. "What happened to the sororitas?!" cried Olaf. Ignoring Olaf, Chavis cried " Show these chaos scum what we're made off, Attack!"

End of prolouge, if you could please comment on this piece of work, whats good and whats bad, it would be very helpful. Enjoy.


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

really good start, very descriptive and nice imagery


----------

